# up cut vs dn cut?



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I need to cut some 1/8" grooves abt. 1/8" deep in some strips of Oak and thinking about a 1/8" Spiral Router Bit to use on my router table, not sure if I want a up cut or down cut? Think I need a down cut.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Would use an 1/8th" slotter if I could present the work to the cutter on the router table.
& if I couldn't, I'd use a straight cutter, not a spiral tool.
They're way over hyped.
Some notes on spirals, No12.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, the difference in bits is covered in a sticky thread in this section.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, I have a slot cutting bit and never even thought about using that. Would beat buying a bit I will probably never use again.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

At that depth and that width, I will be fine to use 1/8 bit if you have it. That is an easy cut. You could actually do that with one pass on a table say blade.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I just get real nervous getting my fingers that close to that blade. But with the Grr-Ripper after it comes in I might be willing.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

tvman44 said:


> I need to cut some 1/8" grooves abt. 1/8" deep in some strips of Oak and thinking about a 1/8" Spiral Router Bit to use on my router table, not sure if I want a up cut or down cut? Think I need a down cut.


Bob this is a very small groove you are talking about and any normal router cutter would be quite OK, Up and Down cut bits are really made for CNC machines and with these machines then sometimes the face is down when the cuts are done and sometimes the face is up so these bits are made to protect the face side from chipping, Solid tungsten spiral bits are neat but much more cutter than you need. NGM


----------

